# Deep Drop Trip on Jil Carrie



## catman (May 28, 2001)

5/5/07 Atlantic Ocean Fishing Report

Today we did a private trip for the Tidalfish.com Upper Bay Bad Boys Fishing Club organized by Papa Bear and Mike F. Burgess for a total of 10 anglers. Mr. T.J. Reiber of NOVA served as 1st Mate. This was our 33rd extreme long range deep drop excursion of the 2007 campaign. The Upper Bay Bad boys celebrated the Cinco De Mayo holiday with a Sinko De Boato schwackin' of the fish today! Man, these guys are a trip. You've never fished with a wilder bunch of rogues in your life, I assure you (it's all good, really).

Under perfect weather and sea conditions The Boyz spanked their limit of 84 rotund Blueline Tilefish, 143 portly Black Sea Bass, and 1 lonely stray Winter Runner Bluefish. Of course we also caught an array of Spiny Dog Sharks, but they were nowhere near as bad as they have been (which was a relief). CT was the only one that didn't get in the big fish pot (there was one pot for BSB's AND 1 for the BLT's). I told him that was a guarantee on catching the big one and "Sho Nuff"! If you ever want to catch the big fish on the day - don't get in the pot! We also were treated with a one man horkfest show on the return trip which was nice.

Virginia Blueline Tilefish Weight Citations
Mr. Chen-Tin ("CT") Tsai of Falls Church, VA for a 11 pound 4 ouncer
Mr. Charles R, Nichols of Baltimore, MD for a 10 pound 6 ouncer
Mr. Brian D. Taylor of Ellicot City, MD for a 10 pound 2 ouncer
Me, Brian and CT with citation Tiles








The Upper Bay Bad Boyz with CT & Brian








Carnage.









What a trip. My arms still hurt and the back aches but it's all good pain. I'm ready to do it again.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

BTW we were 75 miles off shore and fishing dead on the bottom in 300' of water. This will really test your equipment and how well you made your leader rigs. At that depth the water is a beautifull purple, not he ugly gray we usually see closer in shore.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great pics Nick and great job!! What a crew!! I guess I should have come along with you guys. CT was telling me it was gonna be great. Guess you loaded up the freezer again! :beer:


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

If you guys ever run another trip like that again and are ever looking for anothe head to fill the rooster, ide be more than happy to oblige, along with cold chillies on the way out:beer:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yea it was great. CT was smokin' um with doubleheaders. He actually had the best fish caught with his 11 lb 4 ouncer. Personally I'm glad he wasn't in the pool which gave me the $ for my 10 lb 6 ouncer. I didn't see how many Bums Brim caught but it was more than me. He was fishing directly across from on the starboard side and everytime I turned around he ws thowing another one in the basket. Both guys have a very deliberate methodical style that really produces. CT nearly cut his finger off with that braided line. He started with band aids and by the end of the day he had a healthy wrap of electricians tape around it. Best day I've had in long long time.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*nice trip*

and nice pics to go with your report. looks like a grand time out there! well done.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

When the two open spots became available I couldn't believe how long they floated around until someone grabbed them up. At $80.00 a slot another trip like this one is very unlikely. These would have normally been used our club members but the MSSA tourney was the same weekend.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Man.. great trip. CT told me about it after the fact and to late for me to join in but glad to see you fellas had a blast. Boi are those some nice tiles and to pack on the seabass was an additive. If by chance it does come around again please let me know. I would luv to take a deep drop trip for some tiles even though they changed the limit.. it's all gravy...


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Bad boy*

Had a great time , do it again sometime.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here he is with a monster tilefish. Everytime I turned around Brian was quietly putting another one on the basket.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Great report and pics!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Great pics and report. Congrats on the catch.


----------

